# Camping and Trip Info in CO



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

The first thing you should try is the search function of this forum. There are certainly many other posts on this same subject, please do your best to look around before asking for more information. I'll also say, as it's apparent to me from your other posts that you have not searched, nor are familiar with the areas your requesting information about. In the end you will get a lot more out of the forum if you research old posts rather than simply asking for it to be regurgitated to you.

Thanks!

Brian


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Mountain Buzz - Search Results, here is a very basic search to get you started. it's simply overnighters, Colorado. 30 results, a few should give you ideas and maybe some more links... Good Luck.

I'd give you details but I'm not familiar with the area and I just think you'll learn a lot more doing some research...


----------



## Lennae (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks Brian,
I know that I can search within mountainbuzz but wasn't sure if mountainbuzz is the only source for this kind of info or if there are other sites or useful books. it can sometimes be very time consuming or overwhelming sifting through the forum posts...if there was a book/site with everything in one place that was just info (not conversations) to start with, thats what i'm looking for. something with all the rivers in CO with their avg seasonal flows, camping, trip length, permits, etc, so when i say, "hey, lets raft tomorrow" i have a generalized Colorado regional resource. 

I'll be doing more searching on this site too.

thanks!


----------



## basinrafter (May 12, 2009)

This site can be somewhat helpful at least as a starting point.
The Rivers of Colorado


----------



## Lennae (Aug 19, 2013)

Basinrafter
thanks! that is exactly what i was looking for! bookmarked!


----------



## basinrafter (May 12, 2009)

There's also this - American Whitewater - CO State Rivers
I don't think the Southwest Paddler site is updated anymore. And for camping - Whitewater Rafting Campsites | Resources for Planning Rafting Trips is a good resource as well. There's a LOT of sites out there offering different amounts of info - you just have to kind of get what you can from each one.


----------



## Salidaboater (Nov 5, 2013)

Also great resource is the Whitewater of the Southern Rockies.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Though out of print, Western Whitewater is another great guidebook.


----------

